# 3 Eingänge 1 Ausgang



## Stefan2016 (11 September 2017)

Hallo Leute 

ich habe Eine frage. 
Und zwar geht es darum das ich 3 verschiedene Eingänge habe und 1 Ausgang der geschaltet werden soll. 
Mit einem normalen "oder Glied" habe ich es nicht hinbekommen. Habe habe mich auch durch die anderen Module gelesen aber nicht das Richtige gefunden. 

Ich besitze eine Logo 8 

könnte mir wer helfen? 

Mfg Stefan


----------



## PN/DP (11 September 2017)

Wie soll denn der Ausgang geschaltet werden? Wie soll die Logik sein?

Harald


----------



## Stefan2016 (11 September 2017)

Eingänge sind Lichtsensor, Zeitschaltuhr und Taster. 

Dazwischen zurzeit ein oder Glied 

Ausgang wird analog geschaltet 

Es ist für eine Jalousiensteuerung. 
Soll eigentlich wenn Zeitschaltuhr geschaltet hat, die anderen sollen dann nicht mehr 
und bei den anderen das selbe. 
Sozusagen entweder der oder einer der anderen


----------



## PN/DP (11 September 2017)

Stefan2016 schrieb:


> Ausgang wird analog geschaltet


Wie meinst Du das? "analog" 



Stefan2016 schrieb:


> Es ist für eine Jalousiensteuerung.
> Soll eigentlich wenn Zeitschaltuhr geschaltet hat, die anderen sollen dann nicht mehr
> und bei den anderen das selbe.
> Sozusagen entweder der oder einer der anderen


Also wenn Du die Aufgabe schon nicht eindeutig formulieren kannst dann wird das mit dem Umsetzen in ein Programm auch nichts. Dann kannst Du fast nur alle möglichen fertigen Programme testen, ob vielleicht eines davon das tut was Du willst.

Harald


----------



## Stefan2016 (11 September 2017)

So so sieht die Steuerung zur Zeit aus. 
Nur wenn der Lichtsensor um 19uhr  schaltet und die Zeitschaltuhr hat 19:30 als Zeit eingestellt schaltet er mir die Jalousien nochmals und das würde ich gerne abstellen. 

Wenn der Lichtsensor die Jalousien schon geschaltet hat soll die Zeitschaltuhr die Jalousien nicht mehr schalten können/ dürfen.


----------



## GLT (11 September 2017)

Stefan2016 schrieb:


> Nur wenn der Lichtsensor um 19uhr  schaltet und die Zeitschaltuhr hat 19:30 als Zeit eingestellt schaltet er mir die Jalousien nochmals und das würde ich gerne abstellen.


Dein Text widerspricht deiner Zeichnung - ein ODER-Glied schaltet nicht nochmal, wenn eh schon gesetzt, weil mehr als "High" kann der Ausgang ja nicht werden u. "Low" wird er auch erst, wenn kein Eingang mehr relevant.


----------



## Stefan2016 (11 September 2017)

die Triggern alle nur einmal kurz. 
Sry habe das Zeitrelaie vergessen einzufügen in der Zeichnung. Es Schaltet 28 sek.


----------



## GLT (12 September 2017)

Das Zeitrelais - eines?
Sollen wir jetzt raten, wie Du das bisher wirklich gemacht hast?

Vlt. packst Du dein Programm als zip mal ein u. lässt uns gucken?
Vlt. beschreibst Du noch, was GENAU Du von deinem Programm dann erwartest?

Welche Priorität hat Taster, Helligkeitsfühler u. Zeitschaltuhr jeweils zueinander u. wer darf oder muss was übersteuern können/dürfen?

Da Jalousien ist ein Windwächter Pflicht - was ist mit dem u. wo hast du ihn berücksichtigt?


----------



## oliver.tonn (12 September 2017)

Wenn ich Beitrag #5 richtig deute


Stefan2016 schrieb:


> ... Wenn der Lichtsensor die Jalousien schon geschaltet hat soll die Zeitschaltuhr die Jalousien nicht mehr schalten können/ dürfen.


vermute ich, der TE möchte verhindern, dass das Zeitrelais erst über den Dämmerungssensor und danach nochmals über die Zeitschaltuhr erneut getriggert wird und umgekehrt.
Sollte das der Fall sein und auch der Taster verriegelt werden soll, musst Du hinter das ODER einen UND-Baustein mit zwei oder drei Eingängen setzen. Den Ausgang des UND-Bausteins verknüpfst Du mit dem Zeitrelais und parallel mit einer setzen Funktion die eine Variable (z.B. b_Unten) setzt. An den ersten Eingang des UND-Bausteins schließt Du den Ausgang des ODER-Gliedes an. An den zweiten, soweit gewünscht, den Ausgang für die Ansteuerung des Motors zum hochfahren und an den Dritten die Variable b_Unten, allerdings invertiert. Bei der Funktion zum Hochfahren der Jalousie musst Du dann noch einen Baustein zum Zurücksetzen der Variable einfügen. Das solle eigentlich das machen was Du willst.
Sollte der Taster davon ausgenommen sein läuft es etwas anders. Dann musst Du die Zeitschaltuhr und den Dämmerungsschalter mit einem ODER-Baustein verknüpfen und danach den UND-Baustein setzen. Dessen Ausgang geht dann an das vorhandene ODER, dass allerdings nur noch zwei Eingänge benötigt und wieder parallel an die setzen Funktion für die Variable. Allerdings würde bei dieser Lösung, wenn Du mit dem Taster die Jalousie runter fährst, diese trotzdem noch vom Zeitrelais oder Dämmerungsschalter gestartet werden.
Was ich auch etwas unglücklich finde ist, dass Du, soweit ich Dich richtig verstehe, auch mit dem Taster für die manuelle Bedienung auf das Zeitrelais gehst. Dadurch kannst Du die Jalousie manuell auch immer nur komplett hoch und runter fahren.


----------



## Stefan2016 (13 September 2017)

So nun bin ich vom Dienst wieder Zuhause. 

@ oliver.tonn ja genau das hast du richtig gedeutet. 
Der Taster der in der Steuerung abgebildet ist, ist ein Zentralschalter, in den Fenstern sind nochmal zusätzlich welche. Die gehen aber direkt auf den Motor ohne Logo. 

@GLT es gibt kein Windwächter für meine Jalousien, den ich wohne auf dem Land und meine Jalousien würden dann z.B. bei diesem Wind zuzeit hochfahren und mein Sohn wäre dann wach. 

Habe mal ein Teil meiner Steuerung mit beigepackt.


----------

